# Bob Costas = Gaper?



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted this anywhere, but I just heard about this today.



> In an interview with Matt Lauer on the Today show earlier this week, veteran sportscaster and host of NBC’s Olympic coverage Bob Costas denounced slopestyle — a discipline of snowboarding added to the Olympics for 2014 — as little more than a byproduct of the MTV show Jackass. “I think the president of the IOC should be Johnny Knoxville,” Costas said, laughing. “Basically this stuff is just Jackass stuff they invented and called Olympic sports.” After prompting from Lauer, Costas added that he “mean that in the kindest way possible.”
> 
> Read more at: Bob Costas Rips Olympic Snowboarding Slopestyle, Calls It ‘Jackass Stuff’ | Olympics | NESN.com




I watched a video of it, seemed like he was joking around about it, but still it would probably piss me off if I was an Olympic snowboarder. They work their asses off as hard as anyone else competing at that level. It seems to me a bit ignorant to write off Slopestyle in the way he did.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Never liked that guy... It's between him, joe buck, and Troy Aikmen for worst announcers of all time.... The three of them are just annoying to listen too.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah pretty ignorant, like you said people work really hard to get there. He probably just got picked on by some boarders when he was little and needs to vent haha.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it's bec slope style is new and people don't understand it. I'll bet once they watch it a bit and see what it's about they'll come around...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

andrewdod said:


> I think it's bec slope style is new and people don't understand it. I'll bet once they watch it a bit and see what it's about they'll come around...


Yeah true, I also think some people into more of the mainstream sports have a bias towards snowboarding because of the culture aspect of it, and that there isnt a point system to determine who wins. Stereotypes y'know


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> I think it's bec slope style is new and people don't understand it. I'll bet once they watch it a bit and see what it's about they'll come around...


Yea maybe, but since he is so involved with the winter Olympics, you'd think he'd be a bit more professional about it even if he hasn't seen it or understood it. Yea, he was just kidding around but again I think he does a disservice to the sport because there are, unfortunately, a lot of people who don't understand it and like and follow what Costas has to say. Linking it to the already-despised-by-certain-demographics Jackass show just re-affirms any suspicion they had about the sport already.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

seant46 said:


> Yeah true, I also think some people into more of the mainstream sports have a bias towards snowboarding because of the culture aspect of it, and that there isnt a point system to determine who wins. Stereotypes y'know



Also very true. To the naked eye (which I'm sure bob costas eye is naked) a winning run could be a run that is very fundamentally unsound, but it could look cool to them. And then a guy like Mark McMorris goes and wins it and they can't understand why, because they don't know what the judges are looking for.




trapper said:


> Yea maybe, but since he is so involved with the winter Olympics, you'd think he'd be a bit more professional about it even if he hasn't seen it or understood it. Yea, he was just kidding around but again I think he does a disservice to the sport because there are, unfortunately, a lot of people who don't understand it and like and follow what Costas has to say. Linking it to the already-despised-by-certain-demographics Jackass show just re-affirms any suspicion they had about the sport already.



Exactly, it may have been more affective for Costas to say I don't understand it and explain why rather than leading to a comparison. He definitely hurt the sport a little bit. Hopefully people watch and see how awesome it is.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Costas is a fucktard.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> Costas is a fucktard.


This sums the thread up well! lol


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup, I'd say so.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe someday he'll do one of his opinionated halftime rants about it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

man, thats harsh and unprofessional.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

as hard as they work, as impressive as it is, personally i don't think slopstyle is quite ready for primetime, as everyone knows the decision to put it in the olympics was mostly driven by ratings and money

i just don't think it has that lasting power to be in there for years and years, like halfpipe. the tide of public opinion is quicky turning against the the 12's 14's and style-free tricks, as if it's not watched, and not to the public taste it will be gone. just look at slalom, gs, and downhill 

costas, jaskass and all that noise: slopestyle on toilets or shopping carts! that i would pay to see


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Never liked that guy... It's between him, joe buck, and Troy Aikmen for worst announcers of all time.... The three of them are just annoying to listen too.


Agreed and all of them are huge douche bags in real life.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Costas is a fucktard.


:eusa_clap: qft



jdmccright said:


> Agreed and all of them are huge douche bags* in real life*.


You must have some epic stories, do tell!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Snowboarding is JUST supposed to be fun and then progression.... as soon as it became 'a sport' all the fucktards' came out of the woodwork........
I never liked Costas' haircut either.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jdmccright said:


> Agreed and all of them are huge douche bags in real life.





snowklinger said:


> You must have some epic stories, do tell!


This. Let's hear 'em homes. You guys all used to party together in Vegas or what?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Who cares. Didn't they have dumb comments when snowboarding first came on the scene? Since when has this ever affected the boarding community, they did their own thing. No need to over dramatize this, fuck him he can say what he wants.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

CassMT said:


> as hard as they work, as impressive as it is, personally i don't think slopstyle is quite ready for primetime, as everyone knows the decision to put it in the olympics was mostly driven by ratings and money
> 
> i just don't think it has that lasting power to be in there for years and years, like halfpipe. the tide of public opinion is quicky turning against the the 12's 14's and style-free tricks, as if it's not watched, and not to the public taste it will be gone. just look at slalom, gs, and downhill
> 
> costas, jaskass and all that noise: slopestyle on toilets or shopping carts! that i would pay to see


I agree with this also... obviously having sloepstyle in the Olympics is a step in the right direction in terms of mainstream acceptance of the sport but I also don't think it's exciting enough to keep the average viewer watching. They would have been better served doing a big air or quarter pipe type of competition as at least that will get people who know nothing excited about what they're doing. In slopestyle it will be essentially the same groups of tricks by all the riders just executed to different levels of perfection.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Bob Costas taking the night off from Olympics coverage after eye infection spreads - NY Daily News

Karma's a bitch?


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Just jackass stuff they invented and called an Olympic sport? So half the sports in the Olympics like moguls. Seriously as much as much hardwork and practice that goes into it moguls probably shouldn't be in the Olympics, or anything that has to be judged subjectively for that matter.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

trapper said:


> Bob Costas taking the night off from Olympics coverage after eye infection spreads - NY Daily News
> 
> Karma's a bitch?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> Bob Costas taking the night off from Olympics coverage after eye infection spreads - NY Daily News
> 
> Karma's a bitch?


HAHAHAHHAHAHA! You know he is laying bed thinking; dang snowboarders have poisoned me!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

for you twits:
@costaseye
:laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing that comes out of his mouth is worth a damn to anyone that isn't over 50 and white. Don't you guys remember hearing about his rants on shit like the Redskins football team, his anti-gun stance, etc...?


----------

